# Topics > Toys >  DIRO, smart Teddy Bear robot, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

youtube.com/@dirothebear6343

facebook.com/dirobear

twitter.com/DiroBear

"DIRO: Talking Teddy Bear Robot" on Indiegogo

Founder and CEO - Dmitry Tverdokhlebov

----------


## Airicist

DIRO in action for Indiegogo

Published on Nov 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DIRO the Bear: World's first Teddy Bear robot

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------

